# An Abundance of Symptoms during 2WW & a BFP!



## animalcracker

So I've always read that most women do not experience symptoms until around weeks 5 or 6. I started mine within days of conception and before I got that positive pregnancy test and I wanted to share them with you. 

First, a bit of background: I am 38 years old and came off the pill this past April after 17 years on the pill. This is our first child. DH and I were married last year.

The first day of my last period was July 9th. I ovulated on or around July 21st. On July 24th, I went shopping to pick up a few last minute items for the one year anniversary cruise I was taking with my hubby.

So there I am in a department store when an extreme wave of nausea hit me. :sick: I thought I was about to pass out. I had to drop everything and go home. I spent the rest of that afternoon on the couch, completely out of it and feeling quite ill. I thought I had caught a 24 hour bug of some sort. (now bear in mind this is only 3 days after ovulation and very close to around the time of conception!)

Fast forward 5 days and we are on our cruise. I start getting very horny:blush: Sex is all I can think about. I also had butterflies in my stomach on and off. Just little flutters - the feeling you get when you are nervous (I had nothing to be nervous about, I was on vacation!).

Slight nausea continues (I put this down to sea sickness). Then the hot flashes started. It was if I was running a low-grade fever. I recall shivering in the middle of the night, telling hubby I was so cold. He wraps me up in his arms and less than 5 seconds later, I am wiggling free because I am too hot! :wacko:

The day before I was due to start my period, I got cramps. We were in St. Thomas and I told my hubby that AF was on her way and that we had not been successful this cycle :nope:- cramps and that period-related headache I always get, were present.

That night I ate as if I had hollow legs. I was famished!

The next day was the day I was due to start my period (I am like clockwork) but got nothing. I decided to take the pregnancy test I had bought with me on the cruise. I was certain I was getting AF due to the headache and the cramps, and figured I was just late, but I wanted to take it anyway. I got a :bfp: ! I couldn't quite believe it and went down to the ship's doctor who gave me one of her tests. Again - :bfp:

So ladies..if you are anything like me, those pre AF symptoms you usually get don't necessarily mean you're getting AF! I am now 5 weeks and 2 days pregnant and so far, I have had the following symptoms! These started *very* soon after conception and before I got my :bfp:

Nausea (the worst of it was that day in the store - a few days after OV)
Butterflies in stomach (early on)
Very horny
Light cramps
Headaches
Hot and feeling feverish
Can't find a comfortable temp..either too hot or too cold
Hungry all the time
Very vivid dreams - 'B-Movie' type of dreams are the only way to describe them. One of the funniest was being chased by giant spiders who were breeding with small spiders while they were chasing me. Breeding spiders? Go figure LOL

I wanted to share these with you in case you get some odd symptoms. I was not expecting to get hit with so many, so soon during the 2 week wait.

:dust: Baby dust to you all!:hugs:


----------



## constantstar

thanks for sharing! i'm a phantom symptom spotter so i try to ignore mine. :) there are people that say early signs don't exist and i can get discouraged. it's good to hear someone's real experience!

congrats on your :bfp:!!!! i wish you a h&h 9 months!!!


----------



## MommyOfOne

:thumbup: Thanks for refreshing my hope! I have had several symptoms and am experiencing all of my day before af symptoms right now and testing bfn. Maybe she won't come tomorrow...but not getting my hopes up too high. Don't want to set myself up for disappointment.


----------



## animalcracker

constantstar said:


> thanks for sharing! i'm a phantom symptom spotter so i try to ignore mine. :) there are people that say early signs don't exist and i can get discouraged. it's good to hear someone's real experience!
> 
> congrats on your :bfp:!!!! i wish you a h&h 9 months!!!

Thank you!

I heard the same thing (about early symptoms not existing). The experts would know right? WRONG! :haha:

I've never been pregnant before but I am very in-tune to my body. I know when something is off and these were all pregnancy symptoms without a doubt! Best of luck to you! I wish you lots of baby dust!
PS: We conceived with the 'Sperm meets Egg' plan. First time using the plan. It worked!:thumbup:


----------



## animalcracker

MommyOfOne said:


> :thumbup: Thanks for refreshing my hope! I have had several symptoms and am experiencing all of my day before af symptoms right now and testing bfn. Maybe she won't come tomorrow...but not getting my hopes up too high. Don't want to set myself up for disappointment.

I had those AF smptoms too - hey, you never know! But I have everything crossed for you! I hope you get your BFP very soon!! :hugs:


----------



## MommyOfOne

Thank you and big congrats to you on yours!!


----------



## NewlyHopeful

Thanks for sharing and congrats on your BFP!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Wow congratulatons, I convinced myself my symptoms must be in my head (although they not been around much at all today!)

Many congratulations on your BFP hun xxxxx


----------



## trishy017

OMG! You totally explained me! I'd be about 6 weeks, IF I'm even preggers. I took 2 dollar store tests, one was kinda positive, but with 3 lines... 2 light pink and 1 dark pink lol then the other was neg. Well, congrats to you love... You gave me hope!


----------

